# Medicine glass experts! Glass syringe? HELP



## MedBottle1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello! I found this syringe type thing under the floorboard of a building built in 1903. It is glass and is 4 inches long. It appears to be some type of medical syringe but I don't know whatit was used for. Has a small hole in the tip so I don't think it was for a needle. Any advice on what this may be and potential age (or at least when they stopped being used)? Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

Marshall,

 It looks like you may have the barrel of a syringe, minus the plunger / piston. Is it graduated?   Syringes have many uses.




From.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 29, 2012)

I found one earlier this year that looks just like the glass one Surf posted. Could not beleave something so fragile could survive under ground for so long.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is not graduated and I think it may be a "dropper" and not a syringe since I don't think the hole in the tip is big enough for a needle. THANKS!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2012)

Uh, Marshall,

 Have you had all your shots, yet? [8D] 

 You are aware that the needles do not fit in the hole, yes? They are detachable, and mount over the tapered glass end.




From.

 Having said that, yes, it could also be a dropper, or pipette.


----------

